# GMMF anyone??



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Wondering if anyone is attending Goats, Music and More Festival this year?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting! Have a good time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to go! I've heard it's a lot of fun! I think it's what the 2nd weekend in Oct? My Boer goat friends attend. My issue is, I haven't looked at how far away, but also I'm usually photographing racing that weekend (horses), so it's hard for us to get away.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooooo, that sounds awesome. I've never heard of it!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I'd go if TN wasn't so far from me!!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

We are thinking about going this year. We are in South Georgia, so it’s a little bit of a drive. But my sister lives in Nashville, so it would be nice to see her as well. 
It’s really going to depend on how tired we are. 
We have Alabama state fair October 4th and 5th then GA state fair the 7/8.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone went or not! But it was a great time!


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Amandanicole said:


> We are thinking about going this year. We are in South Georgia, so it's a little bit of a drive. But my sister lives in Nashville, so it would be nice to see her as well.
> It's really going to depend on how tired we are.
> We have Alabama state fair October 4th and 5th then GA state fair the 7/8.


OMG! Why are your county fairs so late in the year?? All county fairs around us are typically done by the end of August, with local fairs done by the end of September. I'm in Wisconsin and we would some pretty cold weather if our fairs were this time of year. It wouldn't have been very fun this weekend!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree! I am from MN and according to my boyfriend its 39 degrees with snow/sleet/rain crap!


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes! These past couple of days have been terrible! It's been pretty cold and windy. I'm in SW WI and we only got a few flurries and some rain/sleet, they were predicting it would be a lot worse-thankful it wasn't. Wisconsin can be so bipolar it's crazy. Most of this week was nice and in the 60s/low 70s, then Friday shows up and bam-now we are a balmy 43 degrees with 31 as the low tonight.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

And this is what the weather was yesterday! Cool at 49 degrees but beautiful


----------

